# Seiko 6106-9050...nice!



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Got myself another Seiko with the 6106 movement...this one, from 1970, is a bit unusual in several respects


Access to the movement is through the crystal
It has it's day aperture at 9 and it's a full day

The dial is a beautiful dark grey ...it can really catch the light







, and is perfect







; what you can see is dust on the outside







.




























Enjoy...I will









Paul


----------



## Mal52 (Oct 7, 2003)

Thats an absolute cracker Paul the dial is gorgeous enjoy.

Cheers Mal


----------



## Bjorn (Jun 10, 2004)

I love the VERY 3D hour markers!


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Lovely, the dial and hands look spotless.


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

Spotless.


----------

